# Need help with mozilla downloads ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

In times past I have downloaded many of the old western TV series (rawhide, daniel boone, etc.) put out on YouTube; and I've used Mozilla Foxfire to do so. The last few months I've not been able to do this without getting a message I need some sort of "converter".

Can anyone help me understand what this means and get this taken care of? I still need season 7 of the Rawhide series and have not been able to get the episodes to download.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> In times past I have downloaded many of the old western TV series (rawhide, daniel boone, etc.) put out on YouTube; and I've used Mozilla Foxfire to do so. The last few months I've not been able to do this without getting a message I need some sort of "converter".
> 
> Can anyone help me understand what this means and get this taken care of? I still need season 7 of the Rawhide series and have not been able to get the episodes to download.


First, make sure that your codecs are installed. They could have changed compression codecs on you. Install k-lite to do that.

http://www.codecguide.com/klcp_update.htm

If that doesn't do it then they might have changed file formats on you and your player can't handle it. In that case down a player that can handle the format. What file type is the downloaded clip?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada you are a gem! When you mentioned file "types", I went back and looked at the extensions on the videos I've been downloading. They are all either .mp4 or .ftv and the videos I've been attempting to download of late have not been those, though those types ARE listed as options for downloading. Duh! Sooooo I simply "chose" a type I've been getting without problems and was able to get the video I wanted. 

I guess you computer geniuses get quite tired of dealing with people like me. I am so grateful you were willing. Thank you very much.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada you are a gem! When you mentioned file "types", I went back and looked at the extensions on the videos I've been downloading. They are all either .mp4 or .ftv and the videos I've been attempting to download of late have not been those, though those types ARE listed as options for downloading. Duh! Sooooo I simply "chose" a type I've been getting without problems and was able to get the video I wanted.
> 
> I guess you computer geniuses get quite tired of dealing with people like me. I am so grateful you were willing. Thank you very much.


You are too kind. Happy to see you're up and running again.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Nevada. I actually ran into the same problem, i.e. getting that "need a converter" message, even though the two (2) files I was attempting to download had the extension of .mp4

I was able to download all of season seven (7) except for episode 3 and episode 5. Getting the message I needed a converter stopped me from getting these two videos and I have no understanding as to why because they were the same .mp4 as the others that downloaded easily. Any ideas?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Which Firefox plug in are you using to download the clips with?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG how do I find out?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> OMG how do I find out?


How do you download youtube clips?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

No, How do I find out what plugin is being used?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> No, How do I find out what plugin is being used?


Open Firefox, click the Tools drop-down menu and select Add-ons.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, that tells me what "optional" add-ons are available. I did not find anything that told me what add-ons my PC was actually using for downloading youtube videos...Where do I find that?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, that tells me what "optional" add-ons are available. I did not find anything that told me what add-ons my PC was actually using for downloading youtube videos...Where do I find that?


I'm trying to find out what utility you use to download youtube clips.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When I pull up Mozilla Foxfire a lot of icons show up at the top right corner. The first one shows the "progress of ongoing downloads". The next one is a very lengthy URL apparently for yahoo search, which I never use. The next one is "bookmark this page". The next is "show your bookmark". Next is "Save to Pocket" and I have no idea what that is. Next is "share this page". Next is "click to bring up context menu, middle click to endable/disable" with a drop down menu "status", "blocked items", "most active filters". This icon also has a little arrow next to it that drops down a different menu with clickable options apparently pertaining to "reporting", "blocking", etc. The next icon is to "start a conversation", whick I don't understand. And then the next icon is the one I use for downloads. It is a "video download helper" and when it is clicked a little window shows up that has 8 additional icons at the top: about, settings, supported sites, analyze page, convert local filters, start perlscope auto record, start capturing browsing session & clearhits. Next to these is a hyperlink called "operations" and the arrow next to this brings up hyperlinks to the same icons I just named that are showing at the top of this little window. The next icon after the "video download helper" does not have a name come up when my cursor is hovering over it; however, it has a little arrow next to it. When that arrow is clicked a list of clickables show up. And the last icon in this top right corner of my foxfire browser brings up another drop down with more options, one of which is to enlarge fonts on the page, which I often use.

Nevada, does this help you understand what utility I'm using to download youtube clips?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> When I pull up Mozilla Foxfire a lot of icons show up at the top right corner. The first one shows the "progress of ongoing downloads". The next one is a very lengthy URL apparently for yahoo search, which I never use. The next one is "bookmark this page". The next is "show your bookmark". Next is "Save to Pocket" and I have no idea what that is. Next is "share this page". Next is "click to bring up context menu, middle click to endable/disable" with a drop down menu "status", "blocked items", "most active filters". This icon also has a little arrow next to it that drops down a different menu with clickable options apparently pertaining to "reporting", "blocking", etc. The next icon is to "start a conversation", whick I don't understand. And then the next icon is the one I use for downloads. It is a "video download helper" and when it is clicked a little window shows up that has 8 additional icons at the top: about, settings, supported sites, analyze page, convert local filters, start perlscope auto record, start capturing browsing session & clearhits. Next to these is a hyperlink called "operations" and the arrow next to this brings up hyperlinks to the same icons I just named that are showing at the top of this little window. The next icon after the "video download helper" does not have a name come up when my cursor is hovering over it; however, it has a little arrow next to it. When that arrow is clicked a list of clickables show up. And the last icon in this top right corner of my foxfire browser brings up another drop down with more options, one of which is to enlarge fonts on the page, which I often use.
> 
> Nevada, does this help you understand what utility I'm using to download youtube clips?


Sounds like you're using Video DownloadHelper, which is what I use. But that should show up in your Add-ons. You said in post 11 that you have no add-ons. Check again by doing this:

Click the Tools drop-down menu and select Add-ons. On the left, select Extensions. What do you see in there?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When clicking tools > add-ons > extensions, this is what I see.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> When clicking tools > add-ons > extensions, this is what I see.


Yes, Video DownloadHelper is the second one down. I'm certain that's the utility you're using.

The problem is in your player. It's possible that you don't have a video player that can handle that file type.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, all the files my video player is handling well are either .flv or .mp4. That is what's so confusing in that the files I'm NOW unable to download are .mp4. (I was able to download all the .mp4 files except those two.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I went back to try and get those two episodes again; and discovered they *are .mp4 types*; however, in the drop down menu from the download helper both at the beginning as well as over to the far right of the episode to download is an "*ADP". *I have no idea what that means but am guessing that is what is stopping the download. Is it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I went back to try and get those two episodes again; and discovered they *are .mp4 types*; however, in the drop down menu from the download helper both at the beginning as well as over to the far right of the episode to download is an "*ADP". *I have no idea what that means but am guessing that is what is stopping the download. Is it?


Your player should be able to handle mp4 files. It's one of the most common video formats. Open whatever player you normally use and try to open the mp4 with it. It could be that mp4 isn't a registered Windows file type, so manually opening it should work.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, I cannot open the file with my player that plays those types of files because I cannot *download *the two youtube videos to get it available to open. When trying to use this download helper to download that file, I get the message that I need a convertor...right back to where I started...opening post.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Nevada, I cannot open the file with my player that plays those types of files because I cannot *download *the two youtube videos to get it available to open. When trying to use this download helper to download that file, I get the message that I need a convertor...right back to where I started...opening post.


OK. Can you give me a link to a video that won't download?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vShPC8aZ9kw[/ame] This is season 7 episode 5 "A Man Called Mushy". When clicking the Download Helper and choosing the .mp4 (without the ADP), my little window came up whereby I could choose where to place the downloaded file; however, it NEVER DOWNLOADED (or even showed it was downloading at the little "display progress of downloading videos" arrow).


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> This is season 7 episode 5 "A Man Called Mushy". When clicking the Download Helper and choosing the .mp4 (without the ADP), my little window came up whereby I could choose where to place the downloaded file; however, it NEVER DOWNLOADED (or even showed it was downloading at the little "display progress of downloading videos" arrow).


I'm downloading it now, using Video DownloadHelper & Firefox. Seems to be working fine.

Did you install the K-Lite codec pack I gave you the link to before?

PS - Downloaded just fine, and playback seems OK. I suspect you have a codec problem. Try installing K-Lite again.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hoorah! Nevada you're a wonderful friend. Thanks for staying with me until I got the problem fixed. I now have both the episodes "saved". Thank you so much.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, it is happening again. I cannot download/save the .mp4 and/or .flv files from youtube that I use to download/save. I'm stumped! 

I went over just now to get the "basic" Codec from "majorgeeks"; and though the little windows came up permitting me to "save" (I saved to desktop.), the file NEVER SAVED. Now what?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, it is happening again. I cannot download/save the .mp4 and/or .flv files from youtube that I use to download/save. I'm stumped!
> 
> I went over just now to get the "basic" Codec from "majorgeeks"; and though the little windows came up permitting me to "save" (I saved to desktop.), the file NEVER SAVED. Now what?


You could be running Firefox as a different user than you're logged in as. In that case you would be saving downloaded files to a different desktop than the one you see.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada, I am the only "user" (administrator) on this computer; so how can I download to a different desktop?


----------

